# Dialer-SPAM mal anders...



## Heiko (21 April 2003)

Ich habe die folgende Mail schon mehrfach erhalten und auch schon Berichte von anderen Usern vorliegen, die sich über die folgende Mail beschwert haben:


> From: "HDIALER.COM" <info @ hdialer.com>
> To: info @ computerbetrug.de
> Subject: Abrechnung
> Date: Mon, 21 Apr 2003 04:07:09 +0100
> ...


Das wird immer besser...


----------



## Marie (21 April 2003)

haste mal geschaut was sich dahinter verbirgt? Ich trau mir ja nicht draufzudrücken, bin so schüchtern.

Aber in den letzten circa zwei Wochen bekomm ich ne Menge Spam 4 bis 6 fach auf dieselbe Mailadresse. Ich frag mich nur was die damit bezwecken wollen?? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand sowas versehentlich aufmacht, wenn er dieselbe Mail 6-fach bekommt. Klarer kann man doch nicht sehen, dass das Spam ist?

Gibt es wirklich Leute, die sowas anklicken, wenn es 6-mal reinkommt und schon alleine deshalb nervt??


----------

